# What is multi-quote?



## earl40 (Jan 3, 2017)

I suspect this is a new feature and if so where can I find the quote I saved?

PS. Thank you Rich the new format is working well.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 3, 2017)

You highlight a persons post and it allows you to copy it as a quote and you can do that for multiple quotes. Then when you go to reply there is a box that allows you to add the quotes to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

